# THE VIBE in stock trading



## Garpal Gumnut (18 April 2009)

Thank you MRC & Co for a stimulating discussion in another thread on why a technical analyst could say if an index went over a certain level with retracement that it would be a buy and if it failed it would be a sell.

It really comes down to the VIBE of a stock or index or commodity or any other instrument you trade.

Those with good vibes prosper, those who fail don't have good vibes with the market they trade.

One of the sentiments I understand particularly from younger posters is that they are after the ONE TRUE PATH.

There is no such way.

It is a feeling one gets. Not a mechanistic buy sell.

Read tech/a's posts. He is a mechanical guy but underneath all his maths and systems is a guy who has done the hard yards. He has I presume THE VIBE.

THE VIBE is that which enables you to avoid the crowd, be contrarian, trust in yourself, smell trouble, see opportunities.

An example for me was MQG/MBL, Macquarie. I missed its breakout years ago from $8 and hit it again at $20. 

Then everyone was saying this is the first Australian stock that's going to break $100. That for me was trouble. I was suspicious of their business model anyway, but this was the last straw. I got out at the $60 mark.

View the Film , The Castle, for any explanation of THE VIBE.

gg


----------



## Uncertain Times (18 April 2009)

*Re: THE VIBE in Stocktrading*

You could also call it experience. Perhaps you have been burnt in the past listening to stories, reading forums, or a hot tip from your barber.
I remember all the hype in the Tech Wreck. Everyone and his dog was getting into the stock market. Loading up on the next big thing borrowing money from everywhere to buy more, you couldn't lose they said. Well we all know what happened in the end.
Picking stocks and horse racing share many characteristics I guess in a way. You need to study the guide, check out the form, can it go the distance, whats the breeding like, the trainers, the jockeys, and also what odds can you get. There is also plenty of noise around as well, the hot tips that leek out from time to time, the "certainties".
The more races you watch the better your judgement, you will steer clear of certain breeds, certain jockeys, certain trainers, etc and hopefully you will back more winners than losers.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 April 2009)

*Re: THE VIBE in Stocktrading*

Garpal could you elaborate more on the vibe please?


----------



## disarray (18 April 2009)

*Re: THE VIBE in Stocktrading*

different instruments have different behaviours to learn as well. its quite common in FX threads for traders to say how important screen time is on your chosen instrument to get the feel for its behaviour. finding the patterns in the system, that is the vibe you are looking for.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 April 2009)

*Re: THE VIBE in Stocktrading*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Garpal could you elaborate more on the vibe please?




The Vibe was an argument taken by a lawyer on behalf of a battler family about to lose their home in an Australian film called the Castle.

It pitted the wealthy and powerful against the ordinary bloke and in its maudlin way showed that out of adversity comes victory.

"The Vibe" was an ethereal concept of "this isn't right" "too much information" "what makes sense" type of argument.

It transcended opinion, evidence and past judgement.

It has since been admitted into the High court as an argument and a punter successfully sued  Hartley Poynton I believe on its basis for bad advice.

http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2002/s534142.htm

SO, in a few words its the obvious e.g we are in a recession Australia is good to invest in, this won't go on forever, what happens if the US goes to ****, weigh up, ........but its obvious at a certain point, and ... then ITS THE VIBE.

gg


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 April 2009)

*Re: THE VIBE in Stocktrading*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> The Vibe was an argument taken by a lawyer on behalf of a battler family about to lose their home in an Australian film called the Castle.
> 
> It pitted the wealthy and powerful against the ordinary bloke and in its maudlin way showed that out of adversity comes victory.
> 
> ...




Ah, thanks. Common sense may be a synonym, though uncool to a socialist.


----------



## sjx (18 April 2009)

*Re: THE VIBE in Stocktrading*

Absolute brilliance..

when you cant explain something... well.. you know, its the vibe of the thing..

point taken?



The castle! brilliant film.


----------



## Timmy (18 April 2009)

*Re: THE VIBE in Stocktrading*

I think you are onto something here GG.  A link to help explain The Vibe.


----------



## MRC & Co (19 April 2009)

*Re: THE VIBE in Stocktrading*



disarray said:


> different instruments have different behaviours to learn as well. its quite common in FX threads for traders to say how important screen time is on your chosen instrument to get the feel for its behaviour. finding the patterns in the system, that is the vibe you are looking for.




Couldn't agree more.  

A chart is a chart is a chart, yes, and no IMO of course.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 April 2009)

*Re: THE VIBE in Stocktrading*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Ah, thanks. Common sense may be a synonym, though uncool to a socialist.






sjx said:


> Absolute brilliance..
> 
> when you cant explain something... well.. you know, its the vibe of the thing..
> 
> ...






Timmy said:


> I think you are onto something here GG.  A link to help explain The Vibe.






MRC & Co said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> A chart is a chart is a chart, yes, and no IMO of course.




Thanks for all the comments.

The discussion has helped me understand "The Vibe"

The secret is................ "Its The Vibe"

I think in the US its called being in the zone.


gg


----------



## cutz (19 April 2009)

*Re: THE VIBE in Stocktrading*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I think in the US its called being in the zone.
> gg




Hi GG, i don't think The Zone is a physical place, it's an emotional state you're in when you have The Vibe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 April 2009)

*Re: THE VIBE in Stocktrading*



cutz said:


> Hi GG, i don't think The Zone is a physical place, it's an emotional state you're in when you have The Vibe.




I'd have to agree, but its still a real state, a cognitive reality as a trickcyclist mate with us tonight for dinner after the pig shoot has just explained.

gg


----------



## Grinder (19 April 2009)

*Re: THE VIBE in Stocktrading*

big believer in the Zone. As for the vibe, agree with cutz, a very acurate description imo.


----------



## skyQuake (20 April 2009)

Agree wholeheartedly with Vibe, sometimes you can just _feel_ whats gonna happen.

Also, I want to rewatch The Castle now.


----------



## jonnycage (20 April 2009)

top movie and great topic.  sometimes its just that feeling that seperates
the great ones from the crowd....

jc


----------

